# Louisiana 200lb Club



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Okay guys, here is some interesting stuff about the number of fish over 200lbs caught in Louisiana. The guy that gave this to me says its not up to date completely and when he updates it he'll give me the additional info. It's missing a handful of fish from recent years. Cool info though! I'll try and post the list this way first then in a more readable format.

*LOUISIANA'S 200LB TARPON LIST​*ANGLER WEIGHT lbs BOAT DATE LOCATION LANDED​1 Tom Gibson​​​*230.00 *Anticipation August-93 Grand Isle
​
2 Pat Parra 222.12* Bandit June-79 West Delta​3 Jessica Burkhurst 221.08 Argunant August-93 West Delta​4 Jashua Tanner 220.08 Lil Moon August-97 Southwest Pass​5 Lance Schouest Sr. 219.08​​Mr. Todd October-89 Grand Bayou
​
6 James Eichorn 218.00*​​Mr. Todd October-84 West Delta
​
7 Joe Roberts 216.12 Bambo Bernie August-90 West Delta​8 Chris Schouest 215.08​​Crawdaddy September-95 Sothwest Pass
​
9 John DeBlieux 215.04*​​Rock & Roll June-05 Grand Bayou
​
10 Debbie Ballay 214.08 Awheck August-90 West Delta​11 Buddy Hebert 214.08 Fru Fru Maru September-97 Southwest Pass​11 Brian Metcalfe 212.00​​Mr. Todd September-97 South Pass
​
13 George Hubert 211.08* Gulf Pride September-78 Lake Pontch.​14 John DeBlieux 211.00*​​Green Arrow July-89 Northeast Pass
​
15 John Gremillion 210.12 Pass A Good Time August-93 West Delta​16 Bernie Holliday 210.00 Better Days September-93 Southwest Pass​17 Dave Ballay 208.08*​​Mr. Todd October-89 South Pass
​
18 Dr. Prentiss Perkins 208.08 Teaser September-90 South Pass​19 Neal Bertuci Sr. 208.04 Missy September-90 Grand Bayou​20 Bandell Enfinger 207.04 Aw Heck August-91 Northeast Pass​21 Johnny Guidry 206.00* Lady Blacky July-73 West Delta​22 Bill Whilden 206.00 Aw Heck August-91 Northeast Pass​23 Ray Grazafi 205.12* Bandit September-78 South Pass​24 Wesley Thibodeaux 205.00 Rail Road Man August-80 Lake Pontch.​25 Bill Schefler 204.12 Cheryl Ann August-97 South Pass​26 Tommy Thompson 204.04 Rip Tide August-94 Grand Bayou​27 Mike Mathieu 204.00* Dynomite August-92 West Delta​28 Brian Terrebonne 204.00​​Crawdaddy August-96 Grand Bayou
​
29 John Celine 201.12​​Mr. Todd August-93 West Delta
​
30 Lee Schouest 201.08​​Mr. Todd September-95 Southwest Pass
​
31 Joe Schouest Sr. 200.12​​Mr. Todd October-81 West Delta
​
32 Joe Schouest Jr. 200.00*​​Mr. Todd November-77 Southeast Pass
​
33 Eugene Schouest 200.00*​​Mr. Todd September-82 Grand Bayou
​
34 Baron Whipple 200.00*​​Mr. Todd August-82 Grand Bayou
​
34 Neil Bertuci Jr. 200.00 Missy September-90 West Delta​Note: * Caught on spoon​​Stats. Boat Month Location
​
Mr. Todd 10​​​August 15 West Delta 11
​
Aw Heck 3 September 11 Grand Bayou 7​Crawdaddy 2 October 4 Southwest Pass 5​Green Arrow/Rock & Roll 2​​June 2 South Pass 5
​
Missy 2 July 2 Lake Pontch. 2​


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

*See if this works*

See if you can read this one??


----------



## Capt. Lowtide (Jun 30, 2004)

Good stats, curious about the *caught on spoon notation.


----------



## Unbound (Jul 12, 2004)

Mr Todd has put up some impressive numbers. Any guesses of how many 200lbers were released in that period.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

They use to troll spoons in the days before **** pops. Big old Pet Spoons. They caught lots and lots of sharks and jacks that way too. That is why the **** pop is preferred now. Fewer incidentals.


----------

